# [08]Help! Now I have 2 Vancouver resorts on hold, Rosedale on Robson & Club Intrawest



## abbekit (Feb 3, 2008)

Which of these two is better????

I have a 1BR on hold at Rosedale (Destinations at Rosedale on Robson, not Aviawest at Rosedale on Robson...not sure what the difference is) and a Studio unit at Club Intrawest.  Don't know which to keep and which to throw back.


----------



## eal (Feb 4, 2008)

It seems likely that you would be happier with the 1-bedroom unit at the Rosedale.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Enjoyed our stay*



abbekit said:


> Which of these two is better????
> 
> I have a 1BR on hold at Rosedale (Destiinations at Rosedale on Robinson) and a Studio unit at CI.  Don't know which to keep and which to throw back.



We stayed in a one bedroom at Rosedale on Robinson and enjoyed our stay.
We had never stayed in a big city except San Francisco before and this worked out pretty good.  We did have a rental car.
Bart


----------



## ricoba (Feb 4, 2008)

The differences between Destinations and Aviawest are probably minimal.

We stayed in an Aviawest unit.  The Aviawest desk told us the Aviawest units are higher up and "nicer".

The one bedroom is quite small, since it's a city timeshare, but it is more than enough for two and can if needed take four.

The location of the Rosedale is better in my estimation.  It is in Yaletown and a close walk to False Creek, where you can catch the Aqua Bus to Granville Street Market.  The public library is right across the street and the bus down Robson street, is just at the corner.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 4, 2008)

The studio at CI is just that "a studio". I also go for a 1 bedroom when I can. ( even though the studio at CI is very nice!)


----------



## tashamen (Feb 4, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> The studio at CI is just that "a studio". I also go for a 1 bedroom when I can. ( even though the studio at CI is very nice!)



I agree - I'm going to the CI Vancouver in April for 3 nights, and even though I'm going alone I opted for the 1 bedroom over the studio - just so much nicer!


----------



## brucenecho (Feb 4, 2008)

We own at Rosedale. Very nice units.


----------



## Amy (Jan 14, 2010)

Odd that folks here feel it is a tossup between the two (so going with the larger unit makes sense).  I am also trying to plan an exchange into Vancouver and had basically eliminated Destinations at Rosedale from my options because of the negative reviews I've read on rci.com; the two resorts seems significantly different when it comes to maintenance/upkeep.  Are those negative experiences re dirty walls/peeling floors/yucky kitchens just unusual instances?


----------

